# Dispersion de ma collection de vieux macs



## bea06 (19 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,

Suite à un déménagement, je dois me séparer de mes anciens macs. Je suis  à l'Ouest du 06, mais  j'élargis ma proposition aux département 83, très  proche, et 13 (possibilité de rapprocher sur Aix ou Marseille, si une  machine  intéresse quelqu'un là bas). Je suis en train de reconstituer les ensembles  et aimerais les donner au fur et à mesure qu'ils sont prêts, pour faire  de la place. Ces machines ne sont pas utilisables dans le contexte  actuel, même si elles sont en état de marche, ni commercialisables.  Elles sont uniquement destinées à un collectionneur passionné. 

A ce jour, j'ai nettoyé et remis en marche un Performa 5200. Seuls soucis: la pile et le lecteur de disquettes.  Je vais  m'occuper cette semaine d'un LC475 (il devrait fonctionner dès que j'aurai changé la pile) et d'un LCIII, avec leurs écrans  Apple (j'irai voir les caractéristiques exactes pour qui est intéressé).  Les autres machines suivront, mais je préfère procéder progressivement,  n'ayant pas beaucoup de place. J'ai aussi plusieurs Style Writer II, que  je vais tester cette semaine aussi. 

Il reste aussi 4 SE et un 8600/250, une vieille laserwriter, que je ne pourrai pas tester, je crois qu'elle avait un problème de four?? , et différentes autres choses, imprimantes, disques, livres et revues. 

Je ne cherche pas nécessairement un repreneur unique, si une pièce vous  intéresse , dites le moi. 

J'aimerais beaucoup que ces machines continuent leur vie chez un  passionné du Mac, je ne peux pas me résoudre à les jeter. Mais je n'ai plus la place pour les stocker dans de bonnes conditions.

Bonne soirée à tous!

Bea06


----------



## cham (20 Février 2013)

Sympa !  (mais trop loin pour moi) 

Je verrais bien ton message dans le sujet sur les dons de Macs (forum Classic) 
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels-303649.html

A+


----------



## bea06 (20 Février 2013)

cham a dit:


> Sympa !  (mais trop loin pour moi)
> 
> Je verrais bien ton message dans le sujet sur les dons de Macs (forum Classic)
> http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels-303649.html
> ...



bonjour cham, 

est ce que tu peux le déplacer là bas? ou est ce que je dois poster à nouveau dans cet autre forum?

merci,

bon après midi à tous!

Bea06


----------



## bea06 (21 Février 2013)

voilà, je viens de poster là bas, désolée pour le doublon.

bonne journée à tous!


----------

